# Diabetes Wellness Day South - 27th June, 2015



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Mar 25, 2015)

This years meet will be at the Grand Harbour Hotel Southampton on Saturday 27th June 9.30-3.30pm.

£5 to reserve your place you can either call Lee on 023 92 636133 or send a cheque to  Mr Lee Calladine, DRWF, The Roundhouse, Northney Marina, Hayling Island, Hampshire, PO11 0NH.

Just recieved the information this am, i will scan a copy of the programme and upload it in the next day or two 

Northener will you be going?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, I plan on going - enjoyed it last year


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 25, 2015)

You will meet the "Nutters" who are doing the Skydiving   Good people


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Mar 26, 2015)

I enjoyed it as well last year. I'm planning on going as well


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2015)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I enjoyed it as well last year. I'm planning on going as well



Good stuff - see you there, if not before!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Mar 27, 2015)

Absolutely


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 28, 2015)

A good day out !


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2015)

Just giving this a *bump*!  I have sent in my registration - who else is coming?


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 28, 2015)

I need to give them a call to book my place, i shall do that monday


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2015)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I need to give them a call to book my place, i shall do that monday



I almost forgot, was just sorting through some stuff and came across the letter!


----------



## heasandford (May 28, 2015)

Can you turn up and pay at the door? I have a couple of other things on that day, but might manage to fit them all in! 

I would like to hear what the writer of carbs & cals says about carbohydates, I didnt realise he/she was on the team at Kings


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2015)

heasandford said:


> Can you turn up and pay at the door? I have a couple of other things on that day, but might manage to fit them all in!
> 
> I would like to hear what the writer of carbs & cals says about carbohydates, I didnt realise he/she was on the team at Kings



I think you have to pay in advance as they need to know numbers. You could email Lee at events@drwf.org.uk to make sure  It's a good day, if last year's is anything to go by


----------



## heasandford (May 28, 2015)

Thanks Alan, yes I should.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm paying on the day after i completely forgot until today so i emailed Lee and its ok for me to pay when i arrive


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 24, 2015)

Not to be missed


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh i am not missing it, just completely forgot with everything going on lol

Roll on Saturday


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 27, 2015)

What a fantastic day it has been. I'm shattered to say the least. 

Oh off topic, saw Kim at the event, she hasn't been online due to be busy but yes she is fine and well


----------



## heasandford (Jun 27, 2015)

Please tell us about it when you have got over the tiredness! Sorry I didn't make it.  (Don't know Kim)

I wanted to know what the Carbs&Cals editors had to say - and their reception by the delegates.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 27, 2015)

Will do, it will probably be tomorrow when i update


----------

